# And another stress reliever



## wasabi (Jul 6, 2005)

[font=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]Just in case you've had a rough day, here's a stress management technique recommended in all the latest psychological texts. The funny thing is that it really works. 

1. Picture yourself near a stream. 

2. Birds are softly chirping in the cool mountain air. 

3. No one but you knows your secret place. 

4. You are in total seclusion from the hectic place 
 called "the world," 

5. The soothing sound of a gentle waterfall fills the 
 air with a cascade of serenity. 

6. The water is crystal clear. 

7. You can easily make out the face of the person 
 you're holding underwater. 

8. See! You're smiling already.[/font]


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 6, 2005)

This is my all-time favorite - I lost it in a previous computer crash - now I have it again!!!!!


----------



## middie (Jul 6, 2005)

lmao wasabi... loving it !!!


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 6, 2005)

WOW, I feel so much stress leaving my body!! ;o)


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 7, 2005)

My pastor sent this in his last newsletter!  I love it!

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi (Jul 7, 2005)

Your Pastor?


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 9, 2005)

That was brilliant, I have cut and pasted it to send to all my friends. 
Thanks for the laugh


----------



## jkath (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## Barbara L (Jul 9, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Your Pastor?


Yep!  He's a great guy.  Funny too!

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 9, 2005)

Barbara, I like a pastor with a good sense of humor.      Thanks for the stress relief, wasabi!!


----------



## lindatooo (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm smarter - I just saved it so I can read it every day and smile every time!



heh heh heh


----------

